# Fogger question



## anelk002 (Apr 8, 2013)

So I made a homemade fogger from a humidifier and I was wondering how long I should run it. I currently run it from when the lights first come on for a couple hours and then a hour or so in the afternoon. I don't want to keep it on too long because it really fogs up the cage. How long should I keep it on? Any suggestions. Should I keep it the way it is now or have it come on for a few minutes every hour?


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Apr 8, 2013)

you could always turn it down so there isnt so much fog, but i left mine on all day while im at work it keeps the cage a 70% steady


----------



## anelk002 (Apr 8, 2013)

this one can't be turned down. I took the adjuster off to place the tube in it lol.


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Apr 9, 2013)

you could put it on a timer and just set it to whatever you think will work


----------



## Jstew (Apr 9, 2013)

Your best choice would just be to monitor humidity over fogging of the cage. If the cage is fogged up but you're at 70-80% then you're golden but if humidity if through the roof shut it down.


----------



## Skeetzy (Apr 9, 2013)

You could purchase a Zoo Med Hygrotherm for about $100 which controls humidity and temperature. I have it and love it. So easy to use.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a zoo med reptifogger and I leave it going all day and shut of at night. Plus I have to mist with a garden sprayer daily. Your enclosure must be fairly small(?) Mine is 6x3x3 and I have to really work to keep that humidity up. But yes, a auto on/off gauge set to intervals may be best. You'd just have to do it manually first to see what patterns keep the humidity levels at their optimim.


*optimum


----------



## anelk002 (Apr 10, 2013)

no it is 6x3x2.5. I decided to run it a couple hours in the morning then for 15-30 minutes every hour to keep it constant.


----------

